# Open Canvas Event Files - Not Work Safe Links



## QT Melon (May 21, 2008)

Hello,

I do not know if these may be of any use to anyone, but here are some Open Canvas Sessions I've done on my own or with others. You can view them by importing the wpe file in Open Canvas. If you want to ask me some questions on Open Canvas, I guess I'm alright with it.

Panties are QT!: Roki in Panties: (nudity)
http://ocevent.studiokemono.net/qtroki123007.wpe

Panties are QT!: Quiggles in Panties: (nudity)
http://ocevent.studiokemono.net/qtquiggles012208.wpe

QT is a sleepy Kitty: OC with [faicon]gillpanda[/faicon] (nudity)
http://ocevent.studiokemono.net/qtgil122207b.wpe

QT Pinstripes Speedpaint no undersketch:
http://ocevent.studiokemono.net/qtpinstripe051208.wpe

Kaizer's Kryptonite: OC session with [faicon]showkaizer[/faicon] (updated version with the green glow - nudity)
http://ocevent.studiokemono.net/qtkaizer123007b.wpe


----------



## sashbandit (May 25, 2008)

This is actually quite helpful since I get better by watching people draw Thanks for the upload :3. Although the last two don't work


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 5, 2008)

sashbandit said:


> This is actually quite helpful since I get better by watching people draw Thanks for the upload :3. Although the last two don't work



Sorry about that. They are fixed now.


----------



## Evangeline (Jun 14, 2008)

Nevermind, found out which one. These are pretty good to watch.


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 23, 2008)

I had done this quick rough recently. I unfortunately do not have an event file because I had inked over a sketch and Open Canvas will only save events on new files.

If people want, I can upload the wpb file. 

This was done for Mr [faicon]daigo[/faicon] to help flesh out his characters.

I need to ask him what is he going to name Shina's Mom...she looks like a Sherbert in this picture X3

I need to clean this up too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2008)

When are you going to finish that anatomy study one? That one was good!


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2011)

Necroing a 2 year old thread, unsure but reporting as bot just in case...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2011)

Closing


----------

